# Help with P.R application - Education NVQ



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi am just filling out the P.R. for Canada and am stuck on the education again!! I attended secondary school till the age of 16 years, then went on to do an NVQ level 3 in administration and an NVQ level 3 in childcare. Does that make my level of education trade/apprenticeship or non-universitycertificate/diploma??
Thanks
Maria


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

non-universitycertificate/diploma


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Lottienpaul said:


> non-universitycertificate/diploma


Thanks for that. I'm doubting the simplest questions trying to hard to get it right !!
Thanks


----------

